# Different ways to spell Evie?? Help :-)



## laurajade__x

I'm naming my baby Evie-rose and quite liked the spelling Eyvee but people seem to Mis read it sometimes and most people don't like it lol! I want a different spelling as there are a couple of Evie's around here and want her to be unique.. I was also thinking of Eviee


----------



## Lucy139

I like Evie spelt the "normal" way personally but Eviee gives its own twist without changing it too much x


----------



## bumblebeexo

I think it looks best spelt the normal way - but here are some other spellings..

Evy
Evey
Eevie
Eviee
Evee


----------



## Athena

Evie-Rose is an absolutely beautiful name, I think the fact that you have used a hyphen is unique enough. If you are asking for honest opinions I don't like names spelled a different way I think it is confusing and you/she may have to keep correcting people if they get her name wrong which could get annoying.

Lovely, lovely choice though x


----------



## R8ch

I agree with the previous poster, I think spelling it Evie will stop the endless spelling it out for people all the time (I know as I have common name with an alternative spelling and it has always been a total annoyance). She will be always be unique even if there are a couple of other Evie's. 
If you really want to be different, you might just need to choose another name.
Rx


----------



## dizz

R8ch said:


> I agree with the previous poster, I think spelling it Evie will stop the endless spelling it out for people all the time (I know as *I have common name with an alternative spelling* and it has always been a total annoyance). She will be always be unique even if there are a couple of other Evie's.
> If you really want to be different, you might just need to choose another name.
> Rx

Same - I have the less common of two spelling variants as my name and it is NEVER spelt correctly (I've given up the battle now and just let them spell it how they want) - and it's annoying. Plus I just hate mangling the spelling of something to be "unique" - if it's popular, it's popular, if that's an issue - pick something else, or hyphenate it or whatever... and yes, I'll go there, the unique-ified spellings DO have a certain um... aura... they carry to them and people will make assumptions - I just don't think it's fair for a child to have those assumptions placed on them as something to carry just so they weren't one of two with the same name spelt the same in a class ten years ago.

I'd read what you're planning as Eye-vee btw.


----------



## shambaby

I know someone with an Evey, but I agree with the others. Evie-Rose is a lovely name and I wouldn't change the spelling to make it 'unique', as I think it would just become a pain for her having to spell her name out all the time, or have people say it wrong. My married surname has several different spellings and I do get a bit fed up having to spell it out all the time. On the other hand she might like it - I knew a Rebecca at school who insisted people spell her name 'Rebekah' even though that wasn't how it was spelled because she wanted to be different. Also, I think there was someone in neighbours who spelled it that way!

So really, it's up to you. There are some options, but I would stick with the 'proper' spelling personally. And I would read Eyvee as a 'unique' spelling of Ivy, which is also a lovely name, by the way. X


----------



## Amy_T

I agree I would go with the conventional spelling - her name is still going to be Evie whether it's spelt differently or not. It is a gorgeous name though :)


----------



## Indi84

dizz said:


> R8ch said:
> 
> 
> I agree with the previous poster, I think spelling it Evie will stop the endless spelling it out for people all the time (I know as *I have common name with an alternative spelling* and it has always been a total annoyance). She will be always be unique even if there are a couple of other Evie's.
> If you really want to be different, you might just need to choose another name.
> Rx
> 
> Same - I have the less common of two spelling variants as my name and it is NEVER spelt correctly (I've given up the battle now and just let them spell it how they want) - and it's annoying. Plus I just hate mangling the spelling of something to be "unique" - if it's popular, it's popular, if that's an issue - pick something else, or hyphenate it or whatever... and yes, I'll go there, the unique-ified spellings DO have a certain um... aura... they carry to them and people will make assumptions - I just don't think it's fair for a child to have those assumptions placed on them as something to carry just so they weren't one of two with the same name spelt the same in a class ten years ago.
> 
> I'd read what you're planning as Eye-vee btw.Click to expand...


^^ wss


----------



## wannabemomy37

I think Eevie-Rose looks the best, personally.
The other spelling you had I did read as eye-vee as well. 
Beautiful name, I like it!


----------



## hubblybubbly

I would go for Evie, spelled correctly, if you want a unique name don't use a popular one, it will lead to a life of her havng to correct people and it looks prettiest as Evie-rose, I also read eyevee as ivy.
X


----------



## kiki04

I read it as Ivy as well...


----------

